# before you buy from ********



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

my experience with shopping from a certain dartfrog seller down Kidderminster way.

over time I have purchased live animals that have been in good form and still thriving to this day.

not to long ago I purchased from them again but was amazed how the item sent was truly inadequate. sent them a message regarding this transaction and got no reply, apology or interaction whatsoever. I know you can be busy, that posting reply won't cut with me i'm afraid, but to just be ignored over some time is bad customer service.

the I'VE GOT YOUR MONEY SO ........ attitude stinks

won't be dealing with them again for sure.

the item in question... a PEA APHID CULTURE. how would I have gone on with a live animal poser?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

That's not as bad as whats happened to someone over the east coast from a seller over there.
Being out of pocket for a fiver isn`t as bad as £850 so be thankful.


Mike


----------



## Purpleturtle89 (Feb 13, 2013)

i don't think you should go around slamming accusations when you don't know the full facts when it really has nothing to do with you…. just saying


----------



## HforHERP (Feb 12, 2013)

Purpleturtle89 said:


> i don't think you should go around slamming accusations when you don't know the full facts when it really has nothing to do with you…. just saying


Well if the situation happened to this guy... then it kind of is to do with him?


----------



## Purpleturtle89 (Feb 13, 2013)

HforHERP said:


> Well if the situation happened to this guy... then it kind of is to do with him?


haha yea not the pea aphid thing it was aimed at frogman who's running around causing grief and pretends it is some noble gesture because he has made some new friends on Facebook. its complicated story :') its like a bunch of school girls i tell ya


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Purpleturtle89 said:


> i don't think you should go around slamming accusations when you don't know the full facts when it really has nothing to do with you…. just saying


Was that to me ?
If so, do you know what I`m talking about ?



Mike


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Purpleturtle89 said:


> haha yea not the pea aphid thing it was aimed at frogman who's running around causing grief and pretends it is some noble gesture because he has made some new friends on Facebook. its complicated story :') its like a bunch of school girls i tell ya


I`m not causing grief and looking for new friends.
I`ve more than enough to keep me happy.
Maybe your one of those who uses different names all over the place so you can hide when it suits you.


Mike


----------



## Purpleturtle89 (Feb 13, 2013)

Well I see it from the side of the people who lost all the money but there is also a side not being shared so you don't really know the full facts so itt doesn't need people commenting who it has nothing to do with.
As for different user names it's not a conspiracy theory just the one sorry to disappoint! I don't comment on here because I don't use it but this thread because of your comment was shared in a private group. You might wanna concentrate on you own problems I've heard quite a few worrying stories from a few people. People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.
Sorry to hijack the post I'm done


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Purpleturtle89 said:


> Well I see it from the side of the people who lost all the money but there is also a side not being shared so you don't really know the full facts so itt doesn't need people commenting who it has nothing to do with.
> As for different user names it's not a conspiracy theory just the one sorry to disappoint! I don't comment on here because I don't use it but this thread because of your comment was shared in a private group. You might wanna concentrate on you own problems I've heard quite a few worrying stories from a few people. People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.
> Sorry to hijack the post I'm done


 I have had the same experience as Mike quotes and I'm speaking from personal experience!!

I also know a number of other people over the years who have had the same.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

It`s okay I know who you are.
I`ve no stones to throw and am only stating the facts.
And you don`t know the facts of what happened, only what you read posted by the person concerned.
Truth is your just going around causing trouble because you got yourself into trouble on facebook for shit stirring.
Maybe one day you`ll post something which is of real use to someone.



Mike


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Purpleturtle89 said:


> haha yea not the pea aphid thing it was aimed at frogman who's running around causing grief and pretends it is some noble gesture because he has made some new friends on Facebook. its complicated story :') its like a bunch of school girls i tell ya


thanks for the being the grown up with your contribution to the thread!!


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

frogman955 said:


> That's not as bad as whats happened to someone over the east coast from a seller over there.
> Being out of pocket for a fiver isn`t as bad as £850 so be thankful.
> 
> 
> Mike


there will always be dastardly dealers but to be in a dispute over a trivial amount of money and a cheap item makes me concerned about a more costly purchase in the future. I don't rate them now as honourable.


----------



## Purpleturtle89 (Feb 13, 2013)

It's dean cooper I'm not trying to hide anything my name should be on my profile. 
Why not try sharing good suppliers instead of your hate crusade on behalf of someone be positive. If it happened to me I'd be livid but it didn't. Share you'd good suppliers spread the love. (yes I'm well aware I'm a hypocrite for how I've gone about it)


----------



## toadobaggins (May 3, 2014)

I'm currently waiting on a reply from this seller myself, just in the process of ordering a frog. He hasn't got back to me in the last 6 days so I suspect there is a crisis on his end, especially if other people aren't hearing from him too. This is my first dealing with him, but he seems like a reputable guy.

I'm planning to give him a ring if I haven't heard anything tomorrow, hope he gets back to us both and that your amphibians have full bellies soon


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

toadobaggins said:


> I'm currently waiting on a reply from this seller myself, just in the process of ordering a frog. He hasn't got back to me in the last 6 days so I suspect there is a crisis on his end, especially if other people aren't hearing from him too. This is my first dealing with him, but he seems like a reputable guy.
> 
> I'm planning to give him a ring if I haven't heard anything tomorrow, hope he gets back to us both and that your amphibians have full bellies soon


as quoted in my OP my frogs(3 batches of) were fine and hopefully yours will be too when delivered. my concern is there is no communication if and when a problem arises. you can't run a business like that. 

I just wanted to start another culture but was let down with what was sent but not essential as my frogs have aphids I already have. the last culture I bought was from a forum user and were more than adequate but it seems they are not culturing anymore, shame really, good value was given too.

FAO frogman955: doesn't bother me if the thread gets hijacked with unwanted drivel seeing as I :blahblah:enough times on threads :whistling2:


----------



## Purpleturtle89 (Feb 13, 2013)

That's the only problem finding another hobbyist with good cultures for sale but they usually stop suddenly


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Every time I've bought from him and had a problem i've had replies very promptly, usually within the same day. It seems quite out of the ordinary to be waiting so long for a reply from him!

I know that doesn't really help people currently waiting for a resolution to an issue but I just thought it worth mentioning that it's not always like this... something must be going on his end.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Drayvan said:


> Every time I've bought from him and had a problem i've had replies very promptly, usually within the same day. It seems quite out of the ordinary to be waiting so long for a reply from him!
> 
> I know that doesn't really help people currently waiting for a resolution to an issue but I just thought it worth mentioning that it's not always like this... something must be going on his end.


His biggest problem is that he works on his own so is often just too busy to get it all done.
Yes it is not normal, but it unfortunately does happen.
Why not try a phone call rather than an email.
Talking of which, I`ve heard in the past that some emails have been ditched as spam or something and he`s not actually received them, so a call might be the better option.

Mike


----------



## toadobaggins (May 3, 2014)

Just tried to contact him but it was just an answer phone. Not a good sign :/ I hope everything is alright on his end, I want that frog so badly I might just explode.


----------



## Purpleturtle89 (Feb 13, 2013)

What frog is it your after? I gave up ordering from them... I found postage the worst order priced. His frogs are packaged well its a long time since I ordered but they were all alive and well so sure it'd fine


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Drayvan said:


> *Every time I've bought from him and had a problem* i've had replies very promptly, usually within the same day. It seems quite out of the ordinary to be waiting so long for a reply from him!
> 
> I know that doesn't really help people currently waiting for a resolution to an issue but I just thought it worth mentioning that it's not always like this... something must be going on his end.


regular issues it seems. wise from me not to make any exchanges with my well earned cash again. 

seen enough...........


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Edit:

Drayvan wishes to clarify as follows:

My comment was not meant that I'd had a problem every time I'd used them. I meant that the few times I had an issue (usually due to my own fault ie selecting the incorrect delivery) it had been resolved promptly.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Stephen P said:


> Edit:
> 
> Drayvan wishes to clarify as follows:
> 
> *My comment was not meant that I'd had a problem every time I'd used them*. I meant that the few times I had an issue (usually due to my own fault ie selecting the incorrect delivery) it had been resolved promptly.


rather obvious that!!


----------



## Wingnut2711 (Feb 16, 2015)

If it's who I think it is I am surprised.

I've used them a few times, both for Frogs and all of the associated bits and pieces and have never found the guy to be anything other than helpful. I had one period where it took me a few goes to get hold of him but I think it's because we have become so accustomed to a here and now culture any delay feels like an inconvenience.

I am not for a minute doubting your experience, just saying it's the opposite from mine and what I have come to know from them. Fingers crossed there isn't an underlying problem and normal service resumes soon. 

Marc.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

s6t6nic6l said:


> rather obvious that!!


Maybe to you, but your final comment before it was locked made it seem otherwise so I clarified. 

Regardless, according to the RFUK facebook page it seems messages are getting missed due to receiving so many, so keep trying. I'm sure you'll get through eventually.


----------

